# Steam supply in the event of a power outage



## LeafJ (Oct 26, 2022)

Working in an aseptic filling environment which requires constant supply of steam to all 4 fillers. In the event of a power outage, the steam supply drips out and fillers become unsterile. Anyone implemented a back up solution for steam supply? Maybe a steam accumulator on UPS?


----------



## SakshiVerma (Dec 10, 2022)

Steam is a vital part of many manufacturing processes, and it is essential to have a reliable backup system in place in case of an emergency. One option that may be useful for you is a steam accumulator on your UPS. This device would allow you to store excess steam generated by your equipment for a power outage or other problems with the original supply. You will still be able to produce products while waiting for repairs or replacements.


----------

